# I completely forgot what day it was on April 1st



## heavypoly6 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ceTifLudc

WHAT IS THIS...I DON'T EVEN...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12199

Nice parody. LOL.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

> MeMyselfAndPi
> *April 01*, 2010
> (more info)


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh no what will we do without him...?


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Oh no what will we do without him...?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 2, 2010)

cool


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2010)

cool story.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

Ever thought he might be joking? I'm not going to watch the video. His voice annoys me. The only good thing he's done is the Pi mod.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2010)

how do you know that it's not an April Fools joke?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

11:50 < aronpm> I hope this isn't an april fools joke
11:50 < aronpm> please tell me it's not an april fools joke


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Oh no what will we do without him...?


 Jump off a bridge.


----------



## heavypoly6 (Apr 2, 2010)

Crap I didn't think about that.. :3 I spazzed when he made it  Sorry! XP But still if it's real...that sucks (he's ditching us for yarn?)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2010)

I dunno, MM&P seems like he might be into that stuff.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 2, 2010)

heavypoly6 said:


> Crap I didn't think about that.. :3 I spazzed when he made it  Sorry! XP But still if it's real...that sucks *(he's ditching us for yarn?)*



This.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 2, 2010)

This better be an april fools joke.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> This better *not* be an april fools joke.



Fixed.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 2, 2010)

Edmund said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > This better *not* be an april fools joke.
> ...



Hahahaha, this.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2010)

A person on a crocheting forum could say, "he's ditching us for plastic?" Now from our perspective that seems a little silly.

But seriously, it's no big deal if he is quitting. His only real big accomplishment was "The Pi mod", but if he hadn't thought of it, I'm sure someone else would've. Although his status updates were informative. 

I'm assuming that this is not a hoax, but it probably is.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> A person on a crocheting forum could say, "he's ditching us for plastic?" Now from our perspective that seems a little silly.
> 
> But seriously, it's no big deal if he is quitting. His only real big accomplishment was "The Pi mod", but if he hadn't thought of it, I'm sure someone else would've. Although his status updates were informative.
> 
> I'm assuming that this is not a hoax, but it probably is.



http://www.crochetville.org/forum/ All those people such as Shelton Washington shall be laughing at us. How terrible. Man, I wish I spent my life playing crochet.


----------



## goatseforever (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Logan (Apr 2, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12199
> 
> Nice parody. LOL.



HEY!!!....mine was better 


BTW: All the comments have to be approved by him. I'm guessing its an April fools joke.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 2, 2010)

cool story bro.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

i was at my cousin's house and i was watching one of his videos and he just cracked up laughing


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait, what about the FiveAwesomeCubers?
Someone else needs to join since Pi quit.
Wait, FiveAwesomeCubers sucks now...
No one makes anymore videos....
w/e.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 2, 2010)

[youtubehd]F3tLpcItT94[/youtubehd]


----------



## Forte (Apr 2, 2010)

but then how will we get updates on him rubbing grandpa ointment on himself and taking soothing showers


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ever thought he might be joking? I'm not going to watch the video. *His voice annoys me. The only good thing he's done is the Pi mod.*



Agree, i dont care if he leaves or not.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 2, 2010)

WTFH (wtfu**ing hell)

I REALLY HOPE THIS IS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE


----------



## dada222 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol so?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

faz should be the fifth cuber
as for pi i dont care if he leaves


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2010)

Given the apparent intelligence level of a portion of his audience, I really do think he is going to lose a big chunk of subscribers who are stupid enough to believe this.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> faz should be the fifth cuber
> as for pi i dont care if he leaves



Faz isn't enough of a noob to qualify for the 5AC.


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 2, 2010)

April fools joke....


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > faz should be the fifth cuber
> ...



So all of the 5AC are noobs? I definitely do not think that Thrawst is a noob.


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > faz should be the fifth cuber
> ...



Faz is pure nub.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

joey said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Pure noobs are still not noob enough.

ChrisBird is the exception though, he's cool.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2010)

The whole knitting thing was hilarious. "My videos will be just as interesting and exciting to watch as always". HAHAHAHA yea that's a good one.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to see it when he goes to uni
and then starts knitting his room
ROFL


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


faz vs pogobat

chris is awesome


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > faz should be the fifth cuber
> ...


That's a little harsh. The 5AC actually (used to) do a good job of what they aim to do, and whilst they might not be the fastest cubers at least they are making an effort.

They saw a purpose (which arguably still exists) and filled it.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

What exactly is that purpose?


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> What exactly is that purpose?


To use their Youtube presence to introduce more people to cubing and to educate people about it.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2010)

They didn't really do a very good job at that in my opinion.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> They didn't really do a very good job at that in my opinion.


Well, they gave it a shot. It didn't work as well as it should have because they all had other commitments.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 2, 2010)

So... this is important?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> They didn't really do a very good job at that in my opinion.



I know they aren't the fastest cubers on the planet, but what fast cubers do regularly make videos on relevant topics? I've used Pi's puzzle assembly and disassembly tutorials, along with the pi mod. I've used Lance's puzzle mod series and some other random stuff.(And the funny stuff). I've used thrawst's...square 1 tutorial. And like a billion monkeydude1313 tutorials. Umm...pestvic for reviews. 

If you're enough of an elitest that speed matters over knowledge of the subject, you make me sad.


----------



## Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't really do a very good job at that in my opinion.
> ...



When it comes to reviews, speed does matter to a certain extent.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

It really ****s me off when people announce quitting. Sure, you might cube less, or make less videos, but it'll not like you'll stop doing those random solves you do when you go for a poo. Even if you take a big break it's not like it's going to have an effect on anyone else. How big is your ego that you feel that everyone should know that you're cubing less? More to the point, why do people care so much? What's the deal with the nakajima fanboys making threads about OMG HES QUITTING WHAT NOW as if anyone really gave a **** past "oh".

As for if this is a joke or not, probably. Although I wouldn't put it past him to switch to knitting or whatever he's doing now, seems like the type.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



True. That line was really only added as an afterthought anyway. And I think that if you're sub-20 you can give fairly decent reviews. Which pestvic is almost.

@Kirjava and everyone else who said something like he did: MeMyselfAndPi, believe it or not, contributed quite a lot to the cubing community. He has a great deal of subscribers, and is generally a well-known(slow) cuber. Thus, people would prefer it that he doesn't quit, so that he can continue to contribute. Anyone who denies this is just being irritable and pedantic. (And cantankerous, while we're at it. )


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Subscribers =/= Good contributor.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ever thought he might be joking? I'm not going to watch the video. His voice annoys me. The only good thing he's done is the Pi mod.



He's a 5AC!


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> [youtubehd]F3tLpcItT94[/youtubehd]



That video has been removed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 2, 2010)

He's quitting cubing. To knit. Oh sorry, crocheting...


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry about having 3 posts in a row.

I think that it this stays up for 24 hours, its real. Mdude made his explaining vid in less than 24 hours, so if Pi doesn't, I believe him. OR if he sells any of his cubes on his ebay, its real.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> April fools joke....



Reallly? ****


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> @Kirjava and everyone else who said something like he did: MeMyselfAndPi, believe it or not, contributed quite a lot to the cubing community. He has a great deal of subscribers, and is generally a well-known(slow) cuber. Thus, people would prefer it that he doesn't quit, so that he can continue to contribute. Anyone who denies this is just being irritable and pedantic. (And cantankerous, while we're at it. )




What MM&P contributed to the cubing community could be condensed into a single sentence. Him quitting would be no loss. 

I don't deny that people would prefer it if he didn't quit. I don't know where you got *that* idea from, so I'd prefer it if you didn't base your negative labeling on a faulty assumption.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > @Kirjava and everyone else who said something like he did: MeMyselfAndPi, believe it or not, contributed quite a lot to the cubing community. He has a great deal of subscribers, and is generally a well-known(slow) cuber. Thus, people would prefer it that he doesn't quit, so that he can continue to contribute. Anyone who denies this is just being irritable and pedantic. (And cantankerous, while we're at it. )
> ...



It might be no loss, but would you like it if everybody on the forum told you that you weren't important?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2010)

why the hell is this in speedcubing discussion...

this entire thread is hardly about speedcubing.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> why the hell is this in speedcubing discussion...
> 
> this entire thread is hardly about speedcubing.



Where else


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell is this in speedcubing discussion...
> ...



off topic.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



It is about a speedcuber, MMAP. It could fit in either. Off topic is for stuff like Wonka Candy n such


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



No, speedcubing discussion is for SPEEDCUBING DISCUSSION. This should be in off topic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> It might be no loss, but would you like it if everybody on the forum told you that you weren't important?




I'd never put myself in a position to merit that response like he has.

If I did ever do something that stupid, then no. I would not care.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> It is about a speedcuber, MMAP. It could fit in either. Off topic is for stuff like Wonka Candy n such



Get a brain.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > It might be no loss, but would you like it if everybody on the forum told you that you weren't important?
> ...



Alright, good enough for me


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It really ****s me off when people announce quitting.



It's not a quitting video! It's a *changing* video. Most of it is about how he'll start crocheting, not about how he'll quit cubing. Did you even watch it before criticizing? And with over 9000 people subscribed to be notified about his videos, it's absolutely reasonable to tell them about the change of topic.

That said...
1. I agree when it's about people making an unreasonable drama just about them quitting.
2. I do think he's joking.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > It really ****s me off when people announce quitting.
> ...



Sorry this is irrelevant, but is that Dragonball Z reference intentional


----------



## Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Seems to be a mere coincidence. MM&PI has ~9,197 subscribers.
I watched the video. Seems to be real. If so, more power to you 'Pi, hope it goes well. If it was just a joke, meh.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



He's lost about 150 today, that reference won't be alive for long


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> It's not a quitting video!




I had to watch again to make sure he used the word 'quitting' XD


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> is that Dragonball Z reference intentional



Is that a question If yes, where's the question mark

I don't know Dragonball, though yes, I've seen "over 9000" before and it was somewhat intentional. Of course I believe it loses any appeal it might've had now that we're talking about it. Like when you're explaining a joke.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



He has over 9000 subscribers.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > is that Dragonball Z reference intentional
> ...



That was a question. If this were something like an essay, I would have included it, but I was just careless.


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



:fp Being careless, fine, but please don't ever use that excuse for bad grammar.

On topic: I think this picture is relevant:






P.S. Crochet is awesome. Just ask my pet octopus.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Ironic that your Pet Octopus is holding a cube and not a crochet needle


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes he brought maybe some new cubers to cuing but he only brought in total noobs, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2010)

> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > an essay[/B], I would have included it, but I was just careless.
> ...




You, Shelly, have reached a level of awesome only attainable by a select few.

On topic, I personally don't give 2 shits. He is just a cuber. He made some good videos explaining the Pi mod, but the videos will still be available.

Also, I do believe him to be joking.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



The picture doesn't include an period or an exclaimation mark.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 2, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Yes he brought maybe some new cubers to cuing but he only brought in total noobs, I'm pretty sure.



I would argue that all people who are new to cubing are noobs.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 2, 2010)

everytime i click on the link to that vid my browser exits


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I would argue that all people who are new to cubing are noobs.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 3, 2010)

Is he gay? No joke


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 3, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Is he gay? No joke



how come i got banned for joking about this while you didn't when you are being serious?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Is he gay? No joke



You interested in him?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Is he gay? No joke
> ...



Looks like you have some competition .


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry to break up this whole (I can't even describe), but I deem this April Fools, because of the way that he crops in the desk with nothing on it, after the cubes fade away, which shows that they are still there. As for when he shows the blankets, I don't know why he wouldn't have actually taken the cubes off the desk if he were to have to later.
He also wouldn't have made such a big deal of fading the cubes away if it were real.
I also don't see why he can't just have 2 hobbies.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 3, 2010)

I apologize.

I meant newb, I've just always used newb and noob interchangeably, which isn't a good idea.

Either way, a large percent of newbs are also noobs (in my opinion)


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Sorry to break up this whole (I can't even describe), but I deem this April Fools, because of the way that he crops in the desk with nothing on it, after the cubes fade away, which shows that they are still there. As for when he shows the blankets, I don't know why he wouldn't have actually taken the cubes off the desk if he were to have to later.
> He also wouldn't have made such a big deal of fading the cubes away if it were real.



ORLY?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Sorry to break up this whole (I can't even describe), but I deem this April Fools, because of the way that he crops in the desk with nothing on it, after the cubes fade away, which shows that they are still there. As for when he shows the blankets, I don't know why he wouldn't have actually taken the cubes off the desk if he were to have to later.
> He also wouldn't have made such a big deal of fading the cubes away if it were real.



You'll be a top-notch conspiracy theorist one day.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break up this whole (I can't even describe), but I deem this April Fools, because of the way that he crops in the desk with nothing on it, after the cubes fade away, which shows that they are still there. As for when he shows the blankets, I don't know why he wouldn't have actually taken the cubes off the desk if he were to have to later.
> ...



+1.


Ok everyone, let's change angle. What do you NOT like about MMAP so much that causes you to show such disrespect to those who DO care? Seriously, just ignore the thread and let people whine.

At least his facts are straight. He didn't do things wrong like pogobat did. (No offense intended to pogobat/his fans.)


----------



## Logan (Apr 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Is he gay? No joke
> ...


You answered yourself there.


----------



## giantcuber (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL unsubscribing!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Is he gay? No joke




You can be camp and not gay.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Is he gay? No joke
> ...



This just made my day.


----------



## Brian (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 3, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Keep reading...



ChrisBird said:


> I apologize.
> 
> I meant newb, I've just always used newb and noob interchangeably, which isn't a good idea.
> 
> Either way, a large percent of newbs are also noobs (in my opinion)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


:fp skipped that page. Mah bad. Deleting after this post.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 3, 2010)

If MeMyselfandPi leaves, then Badmephisto could replace him in 5AC. Yay.
Wait, 5AC sucks now.... :fp nvm.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill be the 5th 5AC


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Ill be the 5th 5AC



ya rowe uber nub. he can fill it in


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Ill be the 5th 5AC



You'll be THE AC


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Ill be the 5th 5AC



SERIOUSLY!! that's awesome... too bad nobody makes videos anymore... 'cept pestvic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Ill be the 5th 5AC



Today's tutorial: 10 alternate uses for a hat


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 3, 2010)

Rowe in the 5AC.

That would be awesome.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be the 5th 5AC
> ...


Fixed. The most recent two videos were Thrawst's.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 3, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



Yeah, we are terrible people for having lives. I agree.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break up this whole (I can't even describe), but I deem this April Fools, because of the way that he crops in the desk with nothing on it, after the cubes fade away, which shows that they are still there. As for when he shows the blankets, I don't know why he wouldn't have actually taken the cubes off the desk if he were to have to later.
> ...



LOL



rowehessler said:


> Ill be the 5th 5AC



If Pi really quits. we are discussing this 



ChrisBird said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...



yeah really. i would try to fit in. but im not a 14 year old with nothing better to do than troll forums hating on people who arent sub 20.


but really. my response to this....

C-mon... WOW all the 12 and 14 year old egos in here.. its sad (by this i mean everyone acts this age. unless you are that age, then it applys to you) so is this what the cubing community is? if you aren’t sub 20 you are noob? is this why i get tons of messages saying people like me cause i dont ignore them and think im "all that" like everyone else that is sub 20? Thats saying something about the personality's of all the fast cubers, and cubing community.... not good. The only level headed responses ive seen here is from Stefan. He is the only one that seems to look at the whole situation/picture and think maturely. You all remind me of people who play WOW (world of warcraft) “GOSH HASHSEHEHHSHE YOU’RE A TOTAL NEWOOOB YOU ARENT LEVEL 70-80 YET?!?” 
get over yourselves lol.
as for pi leaving. if that's what he wants to do then so be it. i wouldn't be surprised that the reason he never got fast or into cubing is cause lame ass people like you guys who put down everyone who isn't 12 second average. 
i remember wanting to quit cubing because i thought the community was going to be way more fun. instead i get people posting hate forums on me and whatever other lame stuff. now, i didnt want to quit because of the hate comments, i could care less about what people think or say about me. the reason i thought about leaving is because i realized, what a bunch of egotistic childish people the "fast" cubers were. this forum thread proves a lot of that stereotype. i didnt want to get involved in something where people treat other fellow cubers like that. (who cares if they are slow. WE ALL started that slow. some people just progress faster because they have more time and dedication to the cube than others)
anyway,
then i went to nationals and met lots of fast cubers, fast cubers who were actually cool, like Stefan, rowe, tyson, frank morris, shelly (she did an intro for me i havent used yet), ryan P, and more, etc. they were all really down to earth. lots of good laughs.

when i finally met these people in person and realized how cool people actually can be. it got me back into it. now reading these threads again, man, how annoying.

whats with all the hate toward someone like pi leaving? (if he even is... i mean the video WAS posted on April 1st, but i do realize that so many people are just to stupid to realize that it might be a april fools joke... (no offence to people who didnt catch it) 

are you all that insecure? or is it because that hes a slower cuber that has tons of subscribers? jealous of him? or the fact that he uses that "weird voice" people talk about. i mean whats the deal i really want to know. 

anyway i hope i get either hate comments back. or actual mature respective comments back.
1. hate comments - ill be happy because, everyone is just proving my point.
2. respective responses - ill be happy because, well there might be hope for the cubing community...

anyway, let me know what your guys' problems are. 

P.S. we got plans for the 5AC channel people might actually like. be patient.

P.S.S. by "ALL" when referring to the cubers and community, i mean all the haters. (sorry for the confusion)


----------



## aronpm (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is this I don't even

Seriously, that is probably the LEAST thought-out, structured post I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 3, 2010)

aronpm, consistently, you post things that I agree with.

You're a really cool guy in my opinion.~


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Then instead of posting boring criticism, why don't you take the time to either point out the things you disagree with and fix them or at least try to say something for the betterment of the forum.

Constantly bashing people even if you don't like their post is useless and accomplishes nothing.

See what I did there? Instead of mindlessly bashing your post, I gave some constructive criticism, and it took me a total of 3 minutes to think out and type. Try it sometime. 

~Chris


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...


Did say that you were bad people? I don't really care if you don;t post videos, I like to watch them, but I understand that you have other priorities than youtube. All I was stating that stinkocheeze was wrong for stating that pestvic was the only one to post videos, because it is not true.


Pestvic said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...


I completely agree. People need to start showing respect for other cubers even if they are slower.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

*removed until later*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 3, 2010)

@pestvic






take this man


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> @pestvic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Ditto. Send this to every ignorant Hate comment posted about "slower" and quitting cubers...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > @pestvic
> ...



I think you're misunderstanding the situation here. I don't think anyone dislikes MMAP because he's slow. I think that people just dislike his personality.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



I _think_ he is referring to the consistent posts bashing slow cubers on this forum, who they are from and why are unknown to me. But I do see a lot of posts who bash slower people. Even people who average like 35 seconds bash people who are slower >_>

Either way, if he was referring solely to MMaP and being slow, I haven't seen many posts against him being slow. Just against his voice.

~Chris


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Is he gay? No joke
> ...


Ooooooohhhh xD
Nah jk. Burned though, no offense.
His videos are fine in my opinion. But in case he removes them, I'm downloading the mod for the V6.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



I think you're misunderstanding my post here. i included talking about his "voice" which is, im sure the "personality" people are talking about


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > @pestvic
> ...



Hell. Yes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



I wasn't quite referring to that. I'll be completely honest here, based on what I've seen in his videos, I don't think we'd get along well if we went to the same school or something. It isn't his voice, it's really the entire package.


----------



## goatseforever (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> wall of tears









Hey by the way, after going through all 13 pages of this thread again, I was unable to spot the "hate" comments you speak of, just a bunch of people who (quite understandably) don't give a shіt that this guy: 






apparently no longer wants to solve rubik's cubes anymore.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



well if you were to watch the rest of his videos. you notice around family and friends he doesnt act like that always. his video personally is just that. a video personality. dont judge until you meet him


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 3, 2010)

I kind of feel bad for pi, the fact that quite a few people don't like him because of his voice. Pi seems like a respectable person and a nice guy. I'm sure that pi has read this thread as he is a member on this forum. If I was sitting here reading these comments and they were about me I would probably start crying.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > wall of tears
> ...



LOL this actually made me laugh. at least you think out your posts. bravo.


----------



## Mariah94 (Apr 3, 2010)

That was OBVIOUSLY an april fools joke. lol at the fact that everybody actually believed him.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 3, 2010)

Is someone mad?


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Mariah94 said:


> That was OBVIOUSLY an april fools joke. lol at the fact that everybody actually believed him.



yeah really lol


----------



## dada222 (Apr 3, 2010)

giantcuber said:


> LOL unsubscribing!



Lmao.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 3, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> I kind of feel bad for pi, the fact that quite a few people don't like him because of his voice. Pi seems like a respectable person and a nice guy. I'm sure that pi has read this thread as he is a member on this forum. If I was sitting here reading these comments and they were about me I would probably start crying.



+alot



Pestvic said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



I completely agree with this. As far as personality is concerned, a lot of people seem to be different in real life compared to their videos. I'm sure most people on this forum know it's kind of awkward to speak to a small box 

anyway, I got into cubing primarily because of MM&P, but then I went on to learn how to get faster elsewhere. It seems that MM&P is a good person to draw people into cubing, but the teaching advanced tutorials should be left up to faster people.

When I was new to cubing, I loved MM&P's videos. They helped me learn how to progress, and made me realize there was a lot more to cubing then aligning a few stickers. His tutorials are beautifully made, so I could understand them when I was a beginner, and I still refer back to his assembly tutorials.

However, his videos probably aren't targeted towards the whole cubing community. There are many people who already know about the things he is covering, so it's a little bit of overkill to spend a third of an hour on them. But sometimes, long videos that have a lot of detail are good. Just it's too much for a Vlog.

And as far as quitting cubing is concerned, I agree with some people who said that announcing that you are quitting can cause much more commotion than needed, like in the case of Yu Nakajima. It seems to be that if MM&P prefers crocheting to cubing, then making the change in videos slowly would probably reduce the amount of subscribers he would lose overtime. And MM&P seemed to enjoy the editing and vlogging part of videos a good deal. His videos were truly editing masterpieces, and everything flowed together nicely.

Quitting cubing is a personal decision, and personally, I think that if I had to pick a priority in life, I would put cubing pretty dang near the bottom of my picks, especially if my interests were changing.

I hope I haven't offended anyone with this post, it's just what I think.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2010)

WAY too many long posts guys. Please keep it to under 50 words. MMP isn't worth that much of my time.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

man.. after re reading this.. i realized i posted more than i needed to. but i did it to get my point across. quit hating on people for no reason. no one needs that type of treatment for a quit video, or being slow, or a weird video personality. or for any lame reason at all. if you want to post that you dont care if he leaves or, that it doesnt matter to you then so be it. but calling him gay and who gives a **** hes worthless and what not. thats just not cool. anyway

peace guys


----------



## kooixh (Apr 3, 2010)

aprils fools joke here are something i found the video was made:

MeMyselfAndPi Status Update #22 (An Important Announcement)
2,705 views - 1 day ago 

and this comment was made:
#

MeMyselfAndPi Ugh, you got me!

But this seems pretty reasonable, I think I even heard that he was releasing one. The only thing that I got suspicious about is that you used the picture of the costumed made Petaminx made by that one guy...
1 day ago


and pestvic and some other guy said this
#
drewsky684 nice joke, pi did one and EVERYONE took him seriously and unsub'd 14 hours ago
#
PestVic @drewsky684 yeah i saw! haha holy crapo he lost like 800+  14 hours ago


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> yeah really. i would try to fit in. but im not a 14 year old with nothing better to do than troll forums hating on people who arent sub 20.
> 
> 
> but really. my response to this....
> ...




Allow me to defuse your entire argument in one sentence;

Noob means someone who can't think for themselves, not someone who is slow.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Because he's the dorky misfit and you're so cool?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2010)

Just remember a lot of you guys have better 6x6s because of him, rite? But if he wants to quit why is it such a big deal? I cube but he doesn't interfere with me and my cubing. I am a little annoyed by him because I suspect he has brought a lot of noobs into the community but I think we've probably all been a little too harsh, myself included. But one thing you have to realize is he deserves his subscribers more than the vast majority of this forum do because he created a good mod. So I think we should lay off the comments.


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Just remember a lot of you guys have better 6x6s because of him, rite? But if he wants to quit why is it such a big deal? I cube but he doesn't interfere with me and my cubing. I am a little annoyed by him because I suspect he has *brought a lot of noobs into the community* but I think we've probably all been a little too harsh, myself included. But one thing you have to realize is he deserves his subscribers more than the vast majority of this forum do because he created a good mod. So I think we should lay off the comments.



I just have to say I'm tired of this phrase. Just about everyone was a "noob" brought into the community by someone else. And alot of those "noobs" turned out to be outstanding members.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2010)

Since when are noobs such a horrible plague? Most noobs are just bad enough to make a horrible thread or two then get sense beaten into them. And besides, noobs are the funny idiots we like to chuckle at 

The only noobs I hate are noobs who post impossibly low but real looking averages, 'cause then people say "Lol, only 9.21 average? I saw a guy on youtube do it in 6 seconds 12 times in a row!"


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> what a bunch of egotistic childish people the "fast" cubers were.





ChrisBird said:


> Even people who average like 35 seconds bash people who are slower >_>



I think you got that the wrong way. I think the actual fast cubers are *less* likely to show animosity towards slower ones. Less than the "medium" cubers, I mean. In a sense, I'd roughly say from 50 to 20 seconds is the adolescence of cubing, not just speed-wise but also behavior-wise (though it's just a rule of thumb, other factors like age and time spent in forums also play a role).

One more thing I'd like to point out: Pi himself didn't announce it here, someone else did. So people stating they don't care, I take that as criticism not of Pi but of taking his video to the forum. Had Pi posted it here, that indeed would've made him a bit of a drama queen or attention seeker (or good prankster, in case it's a joke), but posting on his channel to inform the many people whose attention he already has, that's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Owen (Apr 3, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Since when are noobs such a horrible plague? Most noobs are just bad enough to make a horrible thread or two then get sense beaten into them. And besides, noobs are the funny idiots we like to chuckle at
> 
> The only noobs I hate are noobs who post impossibly low but real looking averages, 'cause then people say "Lol, only 9.21 average? I saw a guy on youtube do it in 6 seconds 12 times in a row!"



HEY! You talk'n 'bout me?!?


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember a lot of you guys have better 6x6s because of him, rite? But if he wants to quit why is it such a big deal? I cube but he doesn't interfere with me and my cubing. I am a little annoyed by him because I suspect he has *brought a lot of noobs into the community* but I think we've probably all been a little too harsh, myself included. But one thing you have to realize is he deserves his subscribers more than the vast majority of this forum do because he created a good mod. So I think we should lay off the comments.
> ...




well said. very true. they need to loose the egos huh?


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > what a bunch of egotistic childish people the "fast" cubers were.
> ...



well yeah stefan you are right. i did meet lots of sub 20 cubers who were awesome at some comps. i agree. so thats why i directed my rant to the "haters" reguardless of speed. 

but anyway thanks for your response. BTW thanks for doing that FAC video intro haha it was awesome hanging out with you


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 3, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



Pretty much, yeah


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I _think_ he is referring to the consistent posts bashing slow cubers on this forum, who they are from and why are unknown to me. But I do see a lot of posts who bash slower people. Even people who average like 35 seconds bash people who are slower >_>



People say this a lot. I don't see this, probably because I no longer read speedcubing questions. My requests for links to examples of these posts are ignored. So unless you can provide evidence of these "consistent posts bashing slow cubers" people need to stop making this argument.

Also if anyone does see this happening, use the god damn report button. It's there for a reason.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I _think_ he is referring to the consistent posts bashing slow cubers on this forum, who they are from and why are unknown to me. But I do see a lot of posts who bash slower people. Even people who average like 35 seconds bash people who are slower >_>
> ...



i think hes refering to all the posts people made about slow cuber bashing on his quiting thread or whatever.. i dont know i didnt read it after the first couple posts


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2010)

As far as I can tell, here's how things work.
Start: you have three groups of cubers, people who are actually good, people who aren't but still try, and noobs (people who act in a way that never gets any respect, such as having no concept of spelling/grammar, demanding tutorials and the like, etc.).

1) People who are good get a lot of questions, and a lot of questions from noobs. Eventually they get really annoyed.
2) Progressively, good people start being more abrasive on the forums, because of (1) or because other people are doing it. Sometimes good people are just trying to get noobs to think about or Google things before directly asking good people questions.
3) Cubers who aren't good start being mean on the forums, but they don't understand the reason behind it, so they ruin the forum. Maybe they want to fit in? (Being mean to newbies over a single small mistake falls under this category.)
4) Good people get even more angry because there used to be a good community and now there isn't.
5) ????
6) VICIOUS CYCLE


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember a lot of you guys have better 6x6s because of him, rite? But if he wants to quit why is it such a big deal? I cube but he doesn't interfere with me and my cubing. I am a little annoyed by him because I suspect he has *brought a lot of noobs into the community* but I think we've probably all been a little too harsh, myself included. But one thing you have to realize is he deserves his subscribers more than the vast majority of this forum do because he created a good mod. So I think we should lay off the comments.
> ...



They don't have to join the forums as soon as they can solve a cube.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> I just have to say I'm tired of this phrase. Just about everyone was a "noob" brought into the community by someone else. And alot of those "noobs" turned out to be outstanding members.


Nobody understands what a "noob" is, hm? It doesn't mean someone who's new. It's someone who is consistently rude, who makes incomprehensible posts, who makes very dumb short posts in debate topics, who bumps years-old topics with a few words, and so on. It's possible to change and become a productive member of the community, but it's not easy, and few noobs will be able to put in the required amount of effort. Fortunately not everyone starts out this way.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 3) Cubers who aren't good start being mean on the forums, *but they don't understand the reason behind it*, so they ruin the forum. *Maybe they want to fit in?*



That's what I just thought about, too. Examples I thought of:

- Noob1 annoyingly bumps an old thread for no good reason and gets reprimanded for it.
- Noob2 sees that and thinks *all* bumps are bad and starts reprimanding others even for fully justified *good* bumps.

- Noob1 annoyingly double-posts for no good reason and gets reprimanded for it.
- Noob2 sees that and thinks *all* double-posts are bad and starts reprimanding others even for fully justified *good* double-posts.

- Noob is playing games with others where quick communication is essential and where typos or terms like "ur" are thus reasonable (better type "ur" and barely dodge the missile than type "your" and get killed).
- Noob then thinks that it is ok to write like that everywhere, even where he has all the time in the world and where the disadvantages of typos for others outweigh his advantages, like on discussion forums or video comments.

So yeah, I think the problem is exactly like you said: They don't understand the differences between situations and they want to fit in, so they just copy behavior without thinking for themselves and do it all wrong.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 3, 2010)

Stefan. Everything finally makes sense.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 3, 2010)

Monkey see, monkey does exaggerated & inappropriately.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



If you don't know why are you bringing it up? On the Monkeydude quitting thread I don't remember slow cuber bashing. I remember people flaming Monkeydude for attention seeking behavior like making that video (if someone's alleged motivation for quitting cubing was not making Youtube partnership, well, draw your own conclusions) and bashing the thread creator for thinking that the forum as a whole should care so much about the topic that it needed a thread written in ALL CAPS. That is classic noob behavior. That was what we were bashing. It wasn't about people being slow.

I never judge a cuber by how quickly or slowly they can solve a silly toy. The only legitimate reason for bashing slow cubers is if they claim much faster times than they are actually capable of. In that case it's well deserved.


----------



## Logan (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> If you don't know why are you bringing it up? On the Monkeydude quitting thread I don't remember slow cuber bashing. I remember people flaming Monkeydude for attention seeking behavior like making that video (if someone's alleged motivation for quitting cubing was not making Youtube partnership, well, draw your own conclusions) and bashing the thread creator for thinking that the forum as a whole should care so much about the topic that it needed a thread written in ALL CAPS. That is classic noob behavior. That was what we were bashing. It wasn't about people being slow.
> 
> I never judge a cuber by how quickly or slowly they can solve a silly toy. The only legitimate reason for bashing slow cubers is if they claim much faster times than they are actually capable of. In that case it's well deserved.



I guess I'm going to be an example forever now huh? But you've got to admit I improved a lot after that little..err... incident.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> I guess I'm going to be an example forever now huh? But you've got to admit I improved a lot after that little..err... incident.



CHOP CHOP CHOP!!!

That's how it's done.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 3, 2010)

bicycle


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2010)

Thread name change haha


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Shelly I did ended up reading it. If you look back at that forum, there are posts that are similar to "who cares what his videos say, hes slow" and "reviews for cubes don't matter if the person is slow" Its like saying if you aren't fast you aren't worth anything to the community via, videos, posts, reviews, etc. that's what i meant, and what i was talking about. Not only that forum. Lots more I've seen, and lots about the Five Awesome Cubers Channel.

"I never judge a cuber by how quickly or slowly they can solve a silly toy. The only legitimate reason for bashing slow cubers is if they claim much faster times than they are actually capable of. In that case it's well deserved." <-- see this is acceptable and respectable. you don't judge or bash unless they deserve it. Which I completely agree with. This is what I like to see, not pointless bashing I see everywhere.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> bicycle


here here.

Also, to everyone:
Really?


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> bicycle



LOL I love your attitude... that's how I should be also... why the hell did I care so much... lol

bleh. Anyway, whatever.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> Shelly I did ended up reading it. If you look back at that forum, there are posts that are similar to "who cares what his videos say, hes slow" and "reviews for cubes don't matter if the person is slow" Its like saying if you aren't fast you aren't worth anything to the community via, videos, posts, reviews, etc. that's what i meant, and what i was talking about. Not only that forum. Lots more I've seen, and lots about the Five Awesome Cubers Channel.



You know, now that you mention it, I remember an incident a couple of years ago where someone asking for F2L help completely disregarded my advice (learn F2L intuitively) in favor of Jason Baum's (memorize algs) just because Jason was faster than me. I just figured screw him, I'm not going to help him anymore.


----------



## (R) (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm just saying that if he's doing it on purpose, then his objective will be to gauge reaction and how much people see him. Seems a little Narcissistic to me, but if in the same position, where everyone loved my videos but i was not getting mush from making them, then I would try my best to make it seem like I was quitting to see why I wasn't happy after making videos anymore. Either that or he's leaving, and If he does then I don't blame him. Some people on here can be really immature and stupid. 


But If he is quitting I wish him good luck on his quest to discover himself, but I really don't care if he leaves. his videos were**** His voice was **** the body language he used in his videos made him look like gollum, and his solve times were not bad, but they really lacked the audacity to make him a role model to other cubers. For this reason, I do not idolize him. I do not look up to anyone in cubing and condemn people who do. 

MM&P may be gone for now, but I predict he will be back.

So deal with it

Seriously


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2010)

(R) said:


> the body language he used in his videos made him look like gollum



Lol yes


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, there's no point for this thread now other than random arguing, so can someone close it please? Thanks.


----------



## Logan (Apr 3, 2010)

hahahaha! I KNEW it was a joke... but was it worth losing 150+ subscribers?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> it was a joke...



I thought that was common knowledge. The arguing was just those who didn't care vs. those who wanted him to say but we knew he was staying.


----------



## Logan (Apr 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > it was a joke...
> ...



Obviously the 150 odd people who unsubscribed didn't think it was a joke.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2010)

(R) said:


> I do not look up to anyone in cubing *and condemn people who do.*



Don't judge me YOU CAN'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## shelley (Apr 4, 2010)

The internet's been around for years and years. April Fools Day has been around for even longer. I'm surprised by how many people still haven't learned not to trust anything on the internet on April 1st. Come on!


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> The internet's been around for years and years. April Fools Day has been around for even longer. I'm surprised by how many people still haven't learned not to trust anything on the internet *posted* on April 1st. Come on!



Fixed it for you.

I wasn't online much on Thursday or yesterday but today I've been going WTF every time I turn my head before noticing when something was posted...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 4, 2010)

Logan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Wow, lots of morons I didn't know you were being serious about the 150. But as far as this forum goes I'm pretty sure we all knew it was fake.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 4, 2010)

(R) said:


> his solve times were not bad, but they really *lacked the audacity* to make him a role model to other cubers.



Um... what?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2010)

@ Pestvic:

Vic, Vic, Vic, Vic.....

Why so serious?
You didn't need to get all worked up about the haters and noobs. There is no need to argue with them over and over again if you already made your point, because it gets really easy to differenciate noobs from mature people as they comments on your argument. Noob comments will just prove your point more, but if you try to reason with them it would only show that your maturity is just the same as them. 
Plus, most of the people (especially faster peoples) in the cubing community are not noobs, and many of the "noobs" may just be misled by some others.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Given the apparent intelligence level of a portion of his audience, I really do think he is going to lose a big chunk of subscribers who are stupid enough to believe this.





Logan said:


> Obviously the 150 odd people who unsubscribed didn't think it was a joke.



Damn I'm good.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> - Noob is playing games with others where quick communication is essential and where typos or terms like "ur" are thus reasonable (better type "ur" and barely dodge the missile than type "your" and get killed).
> 
> 
> So yeah, I think the problem is exactly like you said: They don't understand the differences between situations and they want to fit in, so they just copy behavior without thinking for themselves and do it all wrong.




LOL. Love the first part.


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Given the apparent intelligence level of a portion of his audience, I really do think he is going to lose a big chunk of subscribers who are stupid enough to believe this.
> ...



Damn ur dumb.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think this image describes this thread


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Grief! What a thread! Man!

Okay, I really DON'T want to take the time to respond to people directly here, it would take too long. I see someone already posted my video here... But as StefanPochmann privately requested, here's the graph of my subscribers:






Note, I do think it was worth it, he he he!


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like just as many subscribed as unsubscribed on April fools. You've probably just replaced a few gullible cubers for a few crochet fans. Can't complain really


----------



## Stefan (Apr 4, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> here's the graph of my subscribers:



Thanks. Doesn't quite look like 150 lost, more like 22. You know what would've been cool? If they had fooled you right back, 5000 unsubscriptions on April 1, then all resubscribing after your reaction.


----------



## Logan (Apr 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > here's the graph of my subscribers:
> ...



Guess you're going to have to watch your back next year pi.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > Shelly I did ended up reading it. If you look back at that forum, there are posts that are similar to "who cares what his videos say, hes slow" and "reviews for cubes don't matter if the person is slow" Its like saying if you aren't fast you aren't worth anything to the community via, videos, posts, reviews, etc. that's what i meant, and what i was talking about. Not only that forum. Lots more I've seen, and lots about the Five Awesome Cubers Channel.
> ...



Yeah. thats kinda what i was getting at. 



shelley said:


> The internet's been around for years and years. April Fools Day has been around for even longer. I'm surprised by how many people still haven't learned not to trust anything on the internet on April 1st. Come on!



Yeah Seriously... I posted somewhere saying wow you guys dont realize it was posted on april 1st? Or that it was probably a joke? haha 



daniel0731ex said:


> @ Pestvic:



HAHAHAHA i love that pic.  

Yay this thread is over!


----------

